
Football, My Dad’s Dementia, and Me - CraneWorm
https://www.gq.com/story/football-and-my-dads-dementia
======
mhkl
Although there is no scientific evidence, many have reversed dementia. I
suggest to go to brokenbrain.com and drperlmutter.com to get yourself
informed.

